# Glass Media Blast to Transmission tips



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

Trans is cleaned up and ready for glass blast. Aluminum color spray and clear coat.

does anyone have any tips?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, use a pressure washer instead...


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I used the 'Aluma Blast' paint, didn't need clear, very durable. Not sure if I got from Eastwood or on line. Great finish, color is more like cast aluminum


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I was told by the guy who built my tranny, and engine NOT to blast the case...my case was brand new, I cleaned it thouroghly, then painted it with Aluma-blast (EASTWOOD)...looks great. "If you blast it, you will never keep all the media out". That was enough to scare me......just sayin' Eric:cheers


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Eric, I agree. I only used a 3M pad on the outside of the case, wipe down with a degreaser and paint.


----------

